# Twitter Anyone?



## Michael (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I've never really done the social networking stuff before, outside of message boards. 

Anyway, I just signed up for twitter cause it looks like a simple and neat way of keeping up with folks (and making it brief). Actually, it looks like what my mom always dreamed of when I moved away many moons ago. Besides mom (cause it's probably going to take a few months to show her how it works) I suppose I need some people to 'twitter with' (is that how it's put?). Can't make any promises as to how much I'll be on this thing but feel free to send me your page if you like. Mine is...

https://twitter.com/Ezekiel16


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2009)

So I guess I should have searched first. Just found this thread. Very helpful!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm assuming twitter involved using your phone to text, or no?


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I'm assuming twitter involved using your phone to text, or no?


That's an option for convenience but you don't have to. Basically it's a site where you can stay connected or up to date with people or news through brief blurbs. I just tried it with my cheap little phone earlier though and it works!


----------



## DonP (Mar 24, 2009)

I tweet but I like Facebook more for social networking, witnessing and edifying Christinas. Twitter I use for more serious business contacts.


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 24, 2009)

*For some reason that struck me as sort of funny...*



PeaceMaker said:


> I tweet but I like Facebook more for social networking, witnessing and edifying Christinas. Twitter I use for more serious business contacts.



"Twitter I use for more serious business contacts."

It just _sounds_ funny. 

What can I say? I'm easily amused.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2009)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming twitter involved using your phone to text, or no?
> ...



If I would use my phone I'd need to get unlimited texting!


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 24, 2009)

*However, I am on Twitter!*

I'm TheClingingVine there.

(Also on FB, of course.)


----------



## bookslover (Mar 24, 2009)

I was on Twitter for awhile but deleted my account the other day. Just don't see the point of it.

"Doonesbury" trashed it recently, calling it a "banal timesuck" that people will drop once they figure that out...

Don't know if he's right about that. Just not for me, I guess.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 24, 2009)

bookslover said:


> I was on Twitter for awhile but deleted my account the other day. Just don't see the point of it.
> 
> "Doonesbury" trashed it recently, calling it a "banal timesuck" that people will drop once they figure that out...
> 
> Don't know if he's right about that. Just not for me, I guess.



I am so burned out on Twitter hype and have never touch it. I am going to see how long I can go without tweeting or whatever. Yuck.


----------

